# Can anyone recommend any cool programs?



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

I've been discovering many cool programs like irfanview, imesh, download managers, winmedefrag (here) by accident. But i don't like finding out things by accident, it takes too long. So, can anyone recommend any cool programs that you know of? please explain what they do so i know if they'll be useful to me or not.


----------



## deh (Sep 6, 2002)

All depends on your interests.

Ever been to tucows?

http://www.tucows.com/

One more to try:

http://www.freewarehome.com/


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

i've been to tucows, but there are so many programs there. what i meant was, do you use any programs that you really like that you can recommend? i don't have any specific interests, anything i guess. like imesh or morpheus, kazaa, etc. i consider those to be cool programs because i can download movies, music, get free games, etc. i consider irfanview to be a cool program because it's easier to use than other programs and it has more/better features than other programs. these are just examples.


----------



## madbadger (Dec 3, 2001)

"can anyone recommend any cool programs "

In your case, sart with Norton Antivirus, Adaware & Spybot 

MB


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

i don't need these. tell me, have you ever gotten any viruses?


----------



## madbadger (Dec 3, 2001)

Yes


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Most people get viruses. You may already have some.
Here's a good program for capturing screen shots. It's probably the most simple program your ever likely to use but it works fine.
It does things like this.


----------



## madbadger (Dec 3, 2001)

Hint! Hint!

(g) MB


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

missed the link
http://www.webmasterfree.com/software/1843.html


----------



## byron (Dec 25, 1998)

Try this one for monitoring your internet connections, its called NETMEDIC and available here:-
http://www.vitasigns.com/
Here's another one for making Thumbnails quickly:-
http://www.fookes.com/ezthumbs/index.html?2.52


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

why do people use internet monitors anyway? if you can't improve internet performance (speed), then what's the point of monitoring it?


----------



## byron (Dec 25, 1998)

You asked for cool programs and before even checking out the program to see what it does you make a snotty reply. Well ups yours ...


----------



## fieldtrip (Oct 19, 2002)

swish is a superb flash creator and doesnt cost too much. it lets you create animations- for your web site or simply to while away the hours!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

Hello ilusha2 - The things we do and say here seem to upset or annoy you. It's not good for your health to get so uptight. We don't post to upset you on purpose. If you don't agree with the things you read you can always ignore them. There's no need to question so abruptly. We will try to explain ourselves if asked nicely.

Take care
T2


----------



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

Moby -
Thanks for the tip/link. Much easier than going through Paint.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

Moby - Thanks for that link - have downloaded the program 

fieldtrip - Thanks for your tip - am off to find Swish now. 

Bye
T2


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

Byron: Hold it, you didn't have to be so rude. I didn't mean anything against anyone, you perceived it in a tone that it wasn't supposed to carry. It was just a question, something I have been wondering about for a long time.

Tuppence: I didn't notice that that's how I behave, I think you got this idea from what I said about your sister's problem. I... hmm. Well, I apologise. Yes, I do get a little upset sometimes, hmm... I don't see how that's wrong. I guess it's wrong to hurt other people's feelings if that's what you mean. Where exactly did you get the idea that I got upset. I DIDN'T get upset, I don't know where you got this idea from. I really don't. Don't. Don't know. Don't know. Heck, I really don't know. Well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

When did I get annoyed? I really don't remember getting annoyed. (And I'm not getting annoyed now, if that's what you're thinking, I'm not. But you're thinking that, aren't you?!  Don't think that... see, you're thinking it  Well, I'm not.)!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

Hello ilusha2,

Well, lets forget what went before and start again We all want to be friendly. It just helps if people are not too "in your face", that's how I think you would put it your side of the Atlantic.

Take care
T2


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

THe Antivirus and spyware checkers are reccommended because if you download files from kazaa and imesh your likely to have a virus and definitely have spyware.
If I go through my programs right now I see trillian, although not perfect lets you IM to many different clients, MailWasher for spam fighting, trial of Nero for burning CDs, hostess for managing my hosts file, Netscape Composer for designing web pages, WebFerret for Internet Searches, DAP for download acceleration and my IE toolbar has Adshield and Google toolbar.


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

Ever thought of making your own mouse cursors or icons? Check out this site.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

Hello websurfer_70,

Thats really  - Thanks 

T2


----------



## byron (Dec 25, 1998)

Hello ilusha2,

I got the hump because you jumped in without checking out NETMEDIC. It does a great deal more than monitor your speeds.
Check it out and see for yourself.


----------



## newkidtopc (Jul 24, 2002)

hi guys,
i tried the netmedic sight but that took me to site regarding some web hosting  
does any one know of other programs which will hopefully increase my net spped(i use 56k modem)
thnx
cheers


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I didnt actually try it but I dont think NetMedic is for speed increase, just for monitoing and some other things as Byron mentioned. For speed you can check out speedguide '


----------



## byron (Dec 25, 1998)

Netmedic merely shows you where the hold-ups are and allows you take steps to correct them {if possible}. Really it is best described as an across the board Monitor.


----------



## AngryClip (Jun 14, 2002)

newkidtopc
I wouldn't use any of them, as in my experience they dont work, they just blog up your modem. I once heard someone decribe a program taht downloads the next page while you are currently viewing the previous page, which i think sounds beneficial and useful. I cant remeber the name though sorry.

ilusha2
Trust me using kazaa you do need an antivirus, a firewall and ad-aware, i do exactly what you do and you will be surprised how many virus's i have found. I also would reccoment Kazaa Lite as it doesn't install the spyware that comes with Kazaa.

If you wondering why spyware is such a bad thing do you really want people seeing what you are downloading (all thoose illegal movies/music/games etc.

A cool program i would reccomend is Opera, use this to replace Internet Explorer as it is in my experience (for an 56k modem) much faster, i feel as if there is less crud between me and the internet.

Happy Hunting

p.s.
websurfer_70 really cool site, thanx for sharing


----------



## plschwartz (Nov 15, 2000)

You might think it a baby site but I have found a lot of cool downloards from www.techtv.com. Several of the programs have downloads especially the screensaver and call for help


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

Hello plschwartz,

Are you a "Lockergnomie" by any chance? They are good sites that you recommend, thanks.

T2


----------



## plschwartz (Nov 15, 2000)

Dear Tuppence2:
Thanks for the compliment. I don't think I am a "lockergnomie" but I have the foggiest what that might be. Please inform me what it is so that I could possibly add it to my resume
Paul


----------



## shaelesand (Sep 27, 2002)

Just going to jump on the bandwagon here...

As a comp tech I clean out more viruses than you can shake a stick at and almost all were from Kazaa or its brethern. I recommend AVG (Link below) for a quality, free antivirus progam that can easily be set up to autodownload updates and scan daily.

http://www.grisoft.com/

It does ask you to register but it is still free.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Lockergnome is Chris Pirillo's site, the Call For Help host. I watch a lot of techtv too. Just getting used to the new TSS set.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

The NetMedic site gives one of those Recently Registered Domain/Under Construction notices.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

Hello Paul, Yes "Lockergnome" is a daily newsletter written by Chris Prillio - It contains free downloads and lots of news about the computer world. It has members from all over the world. Just sign up, it's free, and see whether you like it. He is small in stature and his name comes from his school days - the Locker Gnome. You would be a "Lockergnomie" if you joined. Chris now takes part in Call for Help.

Best wishes


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

He also hosts the lockergnome conference every year, and the web site is http://lockergnome.com


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

If you want to write HTML pages, there's one free software that I use and am very satisfied with it. I got the link from cnet.download.com where the review said that its too good to be free and it really turned out that way.

Its called 1st Page 2000

You can download it from http://www.evrsoft.com

I downloaded it quite some time back. So there may be some newer version as well. But I never felt the need to go for an update to this one.


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

A good tweaking software. Manipulate your registry as if you are changing options of any software. I think this thing should have been inbuild into windows. Actually you won't even realise that you are chaning something in registry.

Xteq X-Setup 6.2 - The ultimate tool for Black Belt system tuning

http://www.xteq.com


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Heads up on the 1st Page 2000 download! I dled it last night and tried to install this morning. NAV stopped the install finding' JS Trojan Window Bomb'. The file in question is 'six buttons from hell.izs'

Too bad, this software looked promising.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

JS Window bomb is a simple virus with no harmful payload that just puts you into a loop of popup windows. I dont think Evrsoft's popular program has a virus in it, I think the AV happened to pick it up while installing, or maybe installing triggered the file to be opened. Six buttons from Hell is the known filename of the virus, and not a part of 1st page.


----------



## Welsh Jon (Oct 11, 2002)

I think it's brilliant to see replies that help maintain the friendlines of this site, unlike some the nasty stuff that I've seen on other sites I've been involved with in the past. Well done chaps.


----------



## Lipothymer (Oct 26, 2002)

Belarc Advisor. 
It'll tell you EVERYTHING about your computer. All of the programs loaded on it, Drivers, System Statistics (e.g. CPU speed, RAM, HD size etc) and displays it in a print friendlt environment to boot!
Really great program if you have to inspect and diagnois a computer for someone, or you really want to know what you have. I use it for **edit** and it has help out greatly in the past, made me look like a smart guy 

/shrug

http://belarc.com/free_download.html


----------



## byron (Dec 25, 1998)

Rushing to d/l it and have a look. 1st attempt was unsuccesful said it was a corrupt file


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2002)

Hello Welsh Jon

Thanks for the kind words. Welcome to the site. It is a brilliant one where we all try to be friendly and help each other. Have you visited Random, yet. There is a lot of fun to be had there!

T2


----------



## newkidtopc (Jul 24, 2002)

Hi,
anyone interested in text to speech software.
there is a software called readplease(free version)which ca read whatever is pasted in their window
there is a plus version also with lot of features but at a cost
you can download it at
www.readplease.com
cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2002)

Hello newkidtopc, thanks, that looks interesting, just going to take a look.

Bye,
T2


----------



## Lipothymer (Oct 26, 2002)

Hey Byron!
Go to Belarc and try again! I just checked, and it *seemed* O.K.


----------



## byron (Dec 25, 1998)

Yup! Gottit fine now thanks  Tres interesting, just found out my PC runs on electric and not steam as I thought


----------



## plschwartz (Nov 15, 2000)

Another site to check out at least for those of us in the US is to fight the really big spammers is www.eff.org (electronic freedom foundation)


----------



## plschwartz (Nov 15, 2000)

Tuppitwo and brendondonhu 
Belated thanks for the lockergnome info. Actually when I woke up this a.m. found I was wearing a purple tee-shirt with a red diamond in the middle. On the diamond was a picture of.... Chris Prillo. Guess I'm a lockergnome for sure. After your info checked out his site. Tres nice.

Paul


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2002)

Hello, 

No problem! Where did the T-Shirt come from?

Going to have a look at the anti-spamming site you sent, thanks.

Best wishes,
T2


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Youre welcome 
Another cool program is undelete.exe. You have probably heard that when you empty the recycle bin, even then the files arent really gone. They are just marked so that they can be written over the next time you save something. If you delete a file, and do very minimal changes/saves after you realize your mistake, you can run undelete from DOS and get it back. For example if you deleted your My Photos folder you would use
UNDELETE *.JPG
to recover all JPGs. 

Undelete is by MS, it was once included in DOS but wasnt put in windows. Search for Download Undelete and get a free copy.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Moby, I'll try yours. I've used PrintKey for years and love it. Alas I think it's only pay now and I couldn't see any reference to yours being free or pay? any info?

My newest favorite is *WinDriver Expert 1.7*. Freeware and will search out an make a backup copy of every driver on your machine. It'll place them in a folder "My Drivers" on any partition or drive or you can burn them.

Easy to recover one or all. Terrific security blanket when things go bad.

http://www.simtel.net/pub/pd/59143.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

Hello griffinspc

That sounds one very interesting program. Fancy it being free!


T2


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Hi back, Tuppence2.

Some of the best prgrams of all time are free, Irfanview the all time champ, this one and many more. HD Valet a disk cleanup program, RegCleaner, BelArc Advisor, Password Pro32, Cryptext, SplitIt95, and many many others.

I have a huge collection of freeware and most you can get here:

http://www.zdnet.com/downloads/specials/free.html

Just do a search with it sorted by License. All the free stuff will rise to the top.

You can also get some great utilities (free) here:

http://www.pcmag.com/category/0,,s=1478,00.asp

Have fun.Some are so small in size 50 or 100kb you wonder how they perform so well.

Here's another of my new favorites:

TrayPlay.exe a ridiculous 300kb that is the best audio player in the business. No ads, no pop ups no resources to speak of and you can control volume with your keyboard, skip ahead on songs, play in random order, repeat playback and more. Cool Tool to the max.

http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_description/0,fid,22322,00.asp


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

If you like small apps, check out
http://tinyapps.org/.
I found Pushpin there. 
"PushPin adds a "Always on top" menu item to all window system menus to allow users to conveniently execute the command and keep a particular window always on top."

It's only 22kb


----------



## byron (Dec 25, 1998)

Not a program to d/l but great fun. Make sure you have your sound turned up and click each horse...
http://svt.se/hogafflahage/hogafflaHage_site/Kor/hestekor.swf


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Thanks byron, a nice one for a family. I emailed it to my nephew with just the instruction to click the heads. He loved it and at 6 most of the sw files are too dirty or political for him.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Hi ilusha. try this you will love it .

http://www.incredimail.com/english/splash.html


----------



## ms4barrell (Jul 19, 2002)

If you like games and you like free stuff you should visit, THE FLIP SIDE www.uproar.com great games and it takes you where you've never been


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

Some programs I use:

EndItAll (the old version, faster than shutting progs down one at a time)

KillWinAmp (you don't need WinAmp to use this, I use it to shut my comp down after a certain number of minutes or # of songs)

PrintKey4.00 ) (an old version that will print/save in b&w instead of greyscale)

Opera5.11 (still my favorite version)

MyIE v3.2 (I got used to the mouse gestures in Opera and this browser uses the same, will also open several windows when starting up. And it's an IE shell so all your remembered passwords, favorites, etc., are there when you first use it. It's got a popup filter and a system cleaner utility right on the tool bar.)


----------



## trackrod (Nov 9, 2002)

Hi Ilusha - two pogs that I use regularly. Print Magic - perfect for picking the bones (and printing them) from replies to the forum. Use the Print Board and create a page of replies. 
The other is Test Run. Test Run has saved my system on many occasions. The program allows your computer to run using a copy of the original registry. It was designed fo testing new software. If it upset your system you could simply uninstall the new software and go back to your normal registry - which had not been altered. I find it so good that I use it permanently as a first line of defense.
Both are available from Shareware.com


----------



## mysecret (Nov 10, 2002)

Girafa is one that I use alot. It is a mini search program. It opens the same way msn search does in Internet explorer, you can choose out of a large number of search engines. What makes it usefull is that it shows a thumbnail picture of the website page, letting u get an idea wether you want to go to that page. It saves so much time. As we know you always end up with identical pages using different urls and going to sites that have nothing to do with your orignal search. It allows you to save your searchs and the thumbnails that come with them. I downlaoded this at : www.techtv.com/callforhelp


----------



## newkidtopc (Jul 24, 2002)

Hi
if u r tired of ur ie or opera or netscape could try the fllowing browser
neoplanet
www.neoplanet.com
i think it is based on ie(ie.it uses ie engine or something)
besides it is skinnable has a built in email client and its free
so if u want to liven up ur internet experience check it out
thnx


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Neoplanet is cool ,but not for people that are sick of IE. Its not just based on IE. Its not even its own browser, it is IE wearing a mask. Just a skinnable version of IE.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2002)

I've just started using Mozilla for my browsing and find it very good.

http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla/releases/mozilla1.0.1/mozilla-win32-1.0.1-installer.exe

T2

AND

Eudora for mail - as it has absolutely nothing to do with Microsoft and isn't targeted by all those viruses out there just looking for MS applications.


----------



## pimpster (Nov 18, 2001)

personally, I would recomend you get winmx, i find it to be one of the better file sharing programs available.


----------



## soldier (May 11, 2002)

IMO KazaaLite is much better than WinMX: it has more files and doesnt have as many connection problems as WinMx


----------



## newkidtopc (Jul 24, 2002)

nownow we do not want a war over which filesharig program to use 
there is already a hot debate going on in the reviews forum, so have a ball over there


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2002)

i tried winmx, but it was too hard to figure out how to get the files to download, which ones to download, etc. It's very hard. So many colors, so much info, it's hard to understand anything. Why can't they just make it plain?


----------



## newkidtopc (Jul 24, 2002)

Hi ilusha2,
i have been using winmx for 3-4 months if u have a dial up connectin i think the default settings will suffice and as u use it more and more u could change u r settings to suit u r need
cheers


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

You ask for neat programs i give you one of the best & you don't even check it out.

I'll try again.

Hi ilusha. try this you will love it .

http://www.incredimail.com/english/splash.html


----------



## XP-1800 (Apr 26, 2002)

Here are some that I like:

"NoAds" http://www.southbaypc.com/NoAds/
Handy little prog. that sits in the sys tray and has built in block list which can be updated. Also if you get other annoying popups, then 'open' NoAds, select the offender, and add it to the list of bad boys... Note....be careful here.....I got carried away once and accidentaly added I.E.6 to the block list and wondered why explorer wouldn't load... Also supports Opera/Netscape/AOL/Wild cards.

jv16 Power tools reg cleaner. http://www.zagadoo.com/Software_Index/System_Tools/Registry_Tools/registry_tools.html
Seems to be a good safe cleaner...I use it, and no probs for me.

Fed up with the usual windows start and shut screens ? Then try Susd 2000 http://www.clever-software.co.uk/susd3/index.htm

Only good for Win98/SE though. If you have other start and shut screens, then this will change them easily for you.

Keep the old puters time correct with d4Time from:
http://ftp.uevora.pt/pub/windows/Utils/

Or, if that doesn't work try: http://www.amt.org/Downloads/amt_downloads.htm

Handy little prog for keep the time correct......have it running all the time, or just run it when you want to correct/check the time.
Can configure it to respond from loads of different time servers.....pick the nearest to your location.

I use another prog to clean out the 'temp' files when windows starts with "CleanIt" which you can get here:
http://www.silmarilsoftware.com/cleanit/index_eng.htm

Helps to keep the crud at bay.

Hope some of these might be to your liking.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2002)

I have no use for IncrediMail, I don't get any email from people anyway. So, that's why I didn't try it, receive almost no mail.


----------



## newkidtopc (Jul 24, 2002)

Hey ilusha2,
atleast u would be getting mails from tsg  
really incredimail is good try it once .
cheers


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Thanks for the back-up newkidtopc. 

Sorry to hear that ilusha2.

I'm sure there is some- one who would send you an e-mail if you gave them the chance.

So go on do like newkidtop2 said & give incredimail a try.

Even if just to see what you can do with this program, you wont regret it.


----------



## soldier (May 11, 2002)

Have you tried _Copernic_ ? It is a nice search program that combines all the search engines on the Internet and sorts them by theme. It is really easy to use and the "Basic" verson is free.
http://www.copernic.com/desktop/index.html


----------



## bradofcanada (Nov 24, 2001)

> ilusha2 I have no use for IncrediMail, I don't get any email from people anyway. So, that's why I didn't try it, receive almost no mail.


Well i tried to send you an E-mail


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2002)

what do you mean? I didn't receive an email from you, is this a joke?


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Hi ilusha 2.

You asked for it i gave it to you so what are you waiting for.


I see you have a few can any-one posts.

But you never seem to use any of the one you are given.

You wont find one that will give as much fun as this one.

Come on you can do it even if you dont get any e-mail like you say
just take a look & see what it offers.

It's fun you wont regret it.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Well ilusha2 it looks like you are lost for words.

So i will just wish you a very merry christmas, & a happy new year.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Tuppence2: A bit harsh? don't you think? At least in this thread.

To make my post legit:
I recently found Keynote.
From the developer:"As of December 2002, the prorgam you have downloaded
is no longer available at the original site. Please
use the new address:

http://keynote.prv.pl [this link doesn't work for me]
or
http://www.tranglos.com

(All the applications and documentation previously
available at http://lodz.pdi.net/~eristic/free/
will soon be transferred to the above sites.)"

This is freeware.
For me, it's become a good organizational tool for notes. Enjoy, if you wish.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2002)

Hello Stoner, I don't think so. Have you followed Ilusha's posts from the beginning? 

T2


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Tuppence2:

Yes! And my post is in no way a defense for the thoughts and actions of ilusha2.

This thread started:
"Can anyone recommend any cool programs? (10-18-2002 03:02 PM) report / quote / edit (#1)

I've been discovering many cool programs like irfanview, imesh, download managers, winmedefrag (here) by accident. But i don't like finding out things by accident, it takes too long. So, can anyone recommend any cool programs that you know of? please explain what they do so i know if they'll be useful to me or not. "

I do undestand the concern others had with regards to ilusha2's attitude toward security and the thread took a detour for while. 
ilusha2 appears to have no interest in some of the software prsented. Whatever the reason for ilusha2's lack of interest, if you can't convince ilusha2, you shouldn't critisize the personalities of others for your failure to convince the value of the software
you promote.

Again,I do understand the concerns about online security, but your reply:"Ilusha, with the attitude you have towards advice, it is no wonder you don't receive mail. " would be better
posted in a forum that requires no civility.


----------



## barten0 (Dec 21, 2002)

Try this site it has a lot of STUFF. http://lists.gpick.com: Have a nice day. Sorry about that, now it should take you right there.

barten0


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2002)

Hello barten0,

Thanks for the link. I couldn't get it to work from the site, so copied it, pasted it into Google and removed the index.html part and got there.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

The problem with the link is simply the : on the end.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2002)

Thanks Brendan


----------



## bellgamin (Apr 6, 2001)

Earlier in this thread someone mentioned MyIE -- it's a superb browser that runs on the IE engine. The latest incarnation is MyIE2, free, from...
http://www.ruihehang.com/myie2/html_en/home.htm

There are LOTS of other free browsers that have tabs & run on IE, but are waaaay faster than IE, and much less bloated.

For every tabbed browser you can conceive of, check this site...
http://www.geocities.com/tabbedbrowsers/

In addition to lots of browsers that run on IE's engine, there are *nix browsers, open-source browsers, etcetera etcetera.

My personal favorite is Crazy Browser, which runs on the IE engine. Crazy is 99.9% as fast as Opera 7beta, plus it works smooth as silk with browser security processes. Get it at...
http://www.crazybrowser.com/

If you decide to use Crazy Browser & have a question or just want to *talk stories* about it, visit...
http://www.support-forums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=304

Shaloha.............bellgamin


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2002)

Hello bellgamin,

Thanks very much for the browser links. I am using Mozilla at the moment and am pleased with it, but will look at the others and maybe download another non-IE to use as well.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Hi Tuppence2, Glad you agree.

Feel like i know you have read all your posts on " anyone can "

enjoyed all the pictures you posted.

Made me home sick.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2002)

Hello franca,

Your welcome. I speak from experience!! Are you from England originally? I hope you and your family have a really lovely there in the land of snow. We have rain, yet again, but that's not unusual is it!!

Best wishes,
Penny.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Yes Tuppence2. Lived in a place called Warrington, Lanc's between Man - Liv.

Moved to Winnipeg but now Live in Surrey, Vancouver B.C. right on the CAN - USA Boarder, Weather same as yours.

Wishing you all the best for the holidays.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2002)

Hello Franca,

Happy Christmas to you and your family and friends.

My deceased brother-in-law was a Lancashire man, from Oldham.
I loved his accent.

My father and his family all came from Hull and Licolnshire. The remaining members live in Sheffield, Grimsby, etc. As children, we visited Hull each year. Went to Scarborough and Bridlington.

Where my grandparents lived on Hessle Road, has all been demolished and I haven't seen it since. Would like to go back once more, just to see the City.

I have friends who have visited Canada and they all loved coming there.

Just having my breakfst on Christmas morning, prior to taking the dogs for a walk. Lunching with neighbours, so looking forward to that.

Have a really lovely day.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Hi Tuppence2, Sounds like fun.

Talking of dogs we are babysitting two dogs over the holidays for two of our friends who have gone away to visit family.

We to are dog people like you obviously are " saw all your pic's ''.

We have one dog she is an " Australian Shepherd " named "Kiki" she is 12yrs old,
we used to have two but lost one named " Jake" in November he was 13yrs old & took sick suddenly with liver prob's was a very sad we cried for days, still do when we think of him . 

He was just a mut but we loved him so much.

It is now 2-30pm Thur's & we are going to get ready to go to our friends house down the road for supper.

Cu take care franca.


----------



## trackrod (Nov 9, 2002)

Ilusha2 posed the question way back - and the response has been fantastic! Many members have posted their favourite progs and apps only to get the response, "I have no use for that or, Yes. but what does it do ??" (Absolutely brilliant! I still can't decide if it's a wonderful wind-up or just a plain old grumpy reponse! - either way, it's kept the thread alive and active!!
There must be lots of people like me who have followed the thread, clicked on the links and reaped the benefits of all the advice being offered. I've found dozens of "cool programs" as a result of this thread. So I'd like to offer my thanks to Ilusha2 for starting the discussion - and to all of the members who replied with good offerings. 

A Happy and peaceful New Year Gang!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2002)

Hello Franca,

Very good to hear about your dogs. They are so good to be with.
I also look after a chocolate coloured labrador called Cecil, he is so sweet, big and bumbly! 

It's a grumpy response (or at least an ill-mannered one) trackrod, I have personal experience of such.

Anyway, pleased you find the posts interesting. Do you have any programs you want to share?

T2


----------



## GLiO (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moby:_
> *Most people get viruses. You may already have some.
> Here's a good program for capturing screen shots. It's probably the most simple program your ever likely to use but it works fine.
> It does things like this.
> *


Taking a screenshot of only the active window is already built into Windows, just press Alt+PrintScrn


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GLiO:_
> *Taking a screenshot of only the active window is already built into Windows, just press Alt+PrintScrn *


Yes it is built into windows, but if you are saying that as a reason the program is unnecessary, I will tell you it does more than just capture the active window.


----------



## trackrod (Nov 9, 2002)

Aw. come on Tuppence 2. It's the time for goodwill to all! 
I detect a great deal of humour thru' Ilushas2's responses - purposely designed to wind-up the unsuspecting!
'Think you've fallen right in!!! 


(Standby !!!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2002)

Hello trackrod,

You are mistaken there, I am afraid. I have followed his posts from the beginning in other threads and come across his "humour" as you call it. My sister will no longer come to the site because of some of it.

You are welcome to you opinion, as I am to mine.

This "thing" about email has been discussed by Ilusha in other threads with the same lack of good manners.

T2


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Hello Tuppence2:

I read Tips & Tricks on a regular basis. I follow topics more than authors. I don't know what the issues are between you two, and I don't want to look them up.
You're posts show you to be IMHO a nice, out going individual. I don't know you, but if I did I think I would like you.

Please, if ilusha2 needs to be called down on an issue, do it in that thread. He did author this one and hasn't posted since 12/18. From his bio:No interests really, computers mostly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2002)

Hello Stoner

Thank you for your kind words He will resurface, I am sure. I replied to him here, because it was here that he was showing his usual character.

Why be dismissive of answers or opinions for which one has asked?

He is quite free to comment upon my manners, or lack of them!!

I say no more, and leave you to it.

Penny


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Hi trackrod .

Talk about falling in join the club how does it feel ? 


Hi again Tuppence2 looks like we hooked another one.


----------



## trackrod (Nov 9, 2002)

Hi Franca - 'compliments of the season! 

Falling in? - JUMPING!! - both feet! ('thought 2d2 would bite (heh heh!)
I'm guilty of misusing the thread for a bit of fun but at the time, it felt right! 
To be serious. This particular thread has been one of the most interesting ones for me. So much info being made available by so many people - I've been following links and downloading stuff as though it was Christmas - (and it just so happened that it was!)

The fact that it dosen't seem to be appreciated by certain parties doesn't worry me - I've gained so much! 

And anyway, saying thank you occasionally might turn a frog into a prince!! 

It's a great club and you're right - I'm hooked!!


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Welcome trackrod glad to have you on board.


All the best for the new year.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2002)

Hello everyone,

Don't know whether this program has been posted before. I find it very useful.

http://www.spychecker.com/

You are able to enter the name of any program and it will check its against its database of listed "spyware".


----------



## Mr Bump (Jan 2, 2003)

I couldn't bring myself to read the whole thread......did you guys ever get him to download adaware?  

For my part, I suggest Kazza Lite - very handy, without most of the crap!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Mr. Bump, adaware is outdated, and causes problems with cleaning some programs now, such as CommonName. Run spybot instead. http://security.kolla.de.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

How right you are brendandonhu,

I used Ad-Aware till i was told about spybot 

Downloaded it ran it & it found 12 red tagged items on my computer that Ad-Aware was unable to find.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

A WJR computer radio show reccommended adaware, I had to email them and tell em to switch to spybot. The word hasnt gotten out very well if they didnt even hear that adaware shouldnt be used, but they said they will tell their listeners next week.


----------



## emailgarym (Jan 3, 2003)

I got SpeedD. I improves your connection speed and is freeware. I went from 12kbps to 53.2kbps. I've tried it on another computer but didn't help. If you have a slow connection I would try it. It is a small download too. 113kb
Download it at: http://www.geocities.com/theemusicfinder/SpeedD.zip


----------



## emailgarym (Jan 3, 2003)

you have to copy and paste the url. Please tell me i it help anyone.


----------



## Rainer511 (Jan 4, 2003)

> i don't need these. tell me, have you ever gotten any viruses?


It doesn't take a system crash to have viruses. I used to have the same attitude-but then something finally happened. I mean my computer was already having a few problems that I shrugged off thinking that It was the cause of something I did to the computer, but then slowly some EXE files came up corrupt. Then I ran to my McAfee virus scanner that I had never used and it just so happened that the exe for that was corrupt as well. I didn't have the install for it because it came with my computer, and probably wouldn't have helped because my virus definitions were out of date and my subscription was no good anymore. My father didn't want to pay for Norton until I was sure that it was a Virus, like applications not working wasn't enough. I downloaded AVG and to my dismay almost every exe on my system had a virus attached to it. I recently got a laptop with a trial subscription to Norton and I had networked the two together. While browsing some folders on my older computer I came across a Trojan with Norton. And then afterwards my network had awakened I-Worm/Opas.A which AVG luckily also caught but couldn't completely remove, which is how I ended up here 

Oh and aside from that-I also downloaded ad-aware around the same time as I did AVG, and I came up with 80 or so entries mostly from KaZaA/Morpheus and such.


----------



## Rainer511 (Jan 4, 2003)

Oh, and suggested software-

StyleXP by TGTSoft, or at least the patch that allows you to use themes that aren't signed by Microsoft, lets you spruce up your computer some without killing system resources. (XP Only)

StyleBuilder by TGTSoft, lets you make your own styles, not freeware though.

Blender Publisher-A free but powerful 3d CAD Program.

AVG and Adaware at least if you got a low budget. Haven't tried any other freeware ad or virus removing proggrams though but I'm sure there are some better ones.

Also RegCleaner, A long time ago (a few years) I use to have a bad habbit of deleting programs not uninstalling them-cleaned my registry up alot.


----------



## soldier (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Bump:_
> 
> For my part, I suggest Kazza Lite - very handy, without most of the crap!


Get K++ 2.0 while your're at it:

K-Lite

Some of the new features include: 
- no spyware
- Participation Level set at a constant 1000 (Supreme being) 
- download from a max of 40 sources for 1 file ( original Kazaa has max of 8 )
- no dlls loaded
- unlimited "search more"

Enjoy!


----------



## Mr Bump (Jan 2, 2003)

Where's the best place to pick that up? Or are we not allowed to discuss that sort of thing here....? >_>


----------



## soldier (May 11, 2002)

Go to the site I mentioned in my previous post.
And btw Kazaa is perfectly legal (at least for now...)
Downloading warez from Kazaa isnt.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Hi soldier:

I don't use any of the file sharing programs. So I don't know what's there. What are the types of 'legal' downloads that you find interesting.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

File sharing is mostly used for downloading music, but that is kind of a legal gray area. I think it is copyright violation, but I do it anyway


----------



## soldier (May 11, 2002)

You can share things such as images with your friends ( family pictures and such...) or classical music. ( I dont think Mozart or Bach would mind if I download mp3's of their pieces  )


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I would not put my photos on Kazaa. Who knows what kind of weirdos are going to download them?


----------



## soldier (May 11, 2002)

Who would want pictures of your family?








So ok maybe there's some weird people on Kazaa but I think they have better things to do then look for images of people's children.


----------



## trackrod (Nov 9, 2002)

Hi. I recently had to reformat my Grandson's hard drive. 
Windows 98 was reloaded without problems but Office 97 was lost - 'didn't have a disk. Not a real problem for him - he's only ten but occasionally he used "Word 97" to do his home work.
I found 602Pro PC Suite (from Simtel, I think) which is quite brilliant!
Total download is around 15Mb and it's totally free! Does everything the boy will ever need plus loads more.


----------



## JackC (Dec 27, 2002)

Fun site. http://www.bored.com 
Lots of different stuff.


----------



## trackrod (Nov 9, 2002)

Hi JackC - Had a look at your site - ' found the weirdest game yet.

Death Clock - Check out your death day and watch the seconds slip through your fingers ...... Oh yeah ? - 'bet that one's a hit!


----------



## deh (Sep 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brendandonhu:_
> *I would not put my photos on Kazaa. Who knows what kind of weirdos are going to download them? *


And to make people paranoid and hopefully not give any ideas. Someone could literally goto any site that has a pic like for example this site, goto a profile, download the person's picture. (So a wierdo can go anywhere and find pics) Do whatever editing they may or may not want and then place it in the appropriate folder for sharing with the rest of the world. They could even give it an "interesting" name so it may be more desireable to download. Now why would someone do this? Who knows? I do know that alot of people have no lives.

BOO! Did I scare ya?


----------



## JackC (Dec 27, 2002)

Thanks trackrod. try this one http://www.thinkgeek.com cool stuff to buy.


----------



## AngryClip (Jun 14, 2002)

JackC , that thinkgeek is a good site, i have bought a few things off them


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Deh, this is true, but im just saying you need to be careful about where you put your pics. This going into profiles thing has happened to a few members now (maybe that was what you were reffering to).


----------



## JackC (Dec 27, 2002)

Traceroute utility....Pretty cool, but only a 15 day trial period. After that it costs you.
http://www.visualware.com/visualroute/index.html
Try the live demo.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

VisualRoute is cool, in troubleshooting yesterday I had to run a live demo from several cities in Canada.


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

With the onset of Tax season in the U.S., here's a FREE tax software program you can download and use at your leisure. You do not do your return on line. Not at the same level as TurboTax and others. For example, you can't download data from Money or Quicken. But if your filing if normally straightforward, it does all the work for you and you can print out completed forms, or for a fee, file on-line.

You do have to register with the site. I've used it the last two years and never heard a peep from them as far as e-mail, or other advertising gimmicks.

On the site, click on the download link above the red "Free" logo. Watch out, they set it up where you must "add' the download to your "cart" and then proceed to "checkout". Just make sure you don't add any "products" to your cart that will cost you $$$.

http://www.2ndstorysoftware.com/products/standard_overview.asp


----------



## deh (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks for that buckaroo. The only freebie I found had VERY limited features.

Brendan, don't know if I posted that because of what happened. I think I just more or less wanted to tell a horror story.


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

AnalogX has a free traceroute utility HERE plus a ton of other utilitys, including pop-up stoppers that can be reviewed HERE all are Freeware I believe...Rhett


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

deh....you're welcome!


----------

